# Here are pics of my ride



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

Here's a link to my ride which I have up on Sentra.net:

94 Sentra XE 

I'll update the pics soon because I've done some more mods to mine. I also get mixed signals about my wing, but I like it, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

that front is beggin for an intercooler


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*front end*

did you have trouble fittin your air damn on? my woulnt fit right. where did you get yours? looks good i like


----------

